# Pioneer keh 9515 question



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I recently picked up this unit to install in my 94 safari custom van. Unfortunately, whatever idiot installed it when new lopped the harness up (so no more labels on the wires). Does anyone know what the red and white striped wire is for? I'm guessing illumination. Also, how would I go about hooking up 4 speakers as there is only wiring for 2 speakers in the harness? (Not going to use the speaker outputs, but I would like to know how to do it)
Also, does anyone have any info on this unit (price when new, specs, year released). Internet has next to nothing on it 

Pic of unit atop me new prs80


----------

